# How do I know she's in pain?



## opalsmama (Nov 2, 2011)

I've not ever posted before, but have read many many postings on this forum and have learned so much! Our vet suspects that our hedgie has WHS. I've found good information on that and how to help her when it starts getting bad (she's eating and drinking on her own right now), but I just need to know what to watch for to know she's in pain. We have cats and a dog, and I know for them it's to watch eating, drinking and bathroom habits. Is it similar for hedgehogs? Anything more? I feel so bad for her, it just breaks my heart.


----------



## Pickle (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm assuming everybody is waiting for one of the experts to reply first. I know I often do that but then the thread ends up with a zillion views and not one reply. :? 
I'm a very new hedgie owner so all I can offer is what my common sense would tell me as I've never experienced what you're going through right now - which btw I am so very sorry to hear this 
I would guess a change in personality, either being nippy or more reclusive would be a pain indicator, also less movement and loss of appetite.
Again I'm so sorry about your poor little hedgie and I wish I could offer more.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry about the diagnosis.  

I don't have any personal experience with WHS, but I want to point out that because hedgies are prey animals, it is programmed into their brains to hide any sickness/weakness. Weakness = an easy target for predators. Because of this, lots of owners don't figure out that their hedgie is sick or in pain until it REALLY hits their little one. I've read that one of the best indicators that hedgie isn't feeling so well is food intake. This is the reason why so many of us here count out how many kibbles we give our hogs at night, and then record how many are left in the morning with the idea that if you can get a rough idea of how much they eat normally, it will be easier to figure out when they're not feeling the greatest. It would probably be a good idea to keep a close eye on bathroom habits, water intake, and exercise as well.

My thoughts are with you and your quilled one. There are lots of members here who have gone through WHS with their hogs who, I'm sure, would be perfectly happy to offer advice and support. I'm sure some of them will be along shortly to share their experiences. Hang in there... we need to be strong for our furry family members when they can't be strong for themselves. *Hugs*


----------

